

A Short-Circuit to Distracted Driving - nc17
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/21/technology/21distracted.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/21/technology/21distracted.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/21/technology/21distracted.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all)

------
loniszczuk
Incredible. Now they charge you for NOT using your phone.

